# Steam Spiel bei Freund downloaden und daheim installieren?



## Dr_Lobster (6. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute, 
folgendes: Mein Internet ist absolut grottig, weshalb ich gerne mit meiner externen Festplatte zu einem Freund gehen möchte um dort mal meine gesamte Bibliothek herunterzuladen.
Anschließend möchte ich diese Spiele von meiner externen Festplatte auf meine interne HDD kopieren um sie daheim am Rechner spielen zu können. 
Wie funktioniert das am besten? Würde es gehen, dass er die Spiele bei sich herunterlädt, dann über Steam auf meine externe "sichert" und ich dies bei mir über Steam "wiederherstellen" kann?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ion (6. Oktober 2016)

Das geht problemlos.
Du brauchst nur auf deiner internen HDD eine Steam-Library zu erstellen. Das geht unter "Download" in den Optionen.
Dann die runtergeladenen Spiele einfach rein kopieren und ggf. Steam neustarten und es sollte dann alle Spiele erkennen.


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2016)

Jop
Mit deinem account bei ihm anmelden, runterladen ( und updaten), Spiel sichern, und diesen Ordner dann mit nachhause nehmen.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (6. Oktober 2016)

Also würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen: Ich gehe zu ihm und logg mich mit meinem Steam-Account ein. Dann downloade ich die Spiele (direkt auf die Externe oder erst auf seinen PC?). Anschließend gehe ich auf Steam und klicke auf Sichern und wiederherstellen und wähle als Sicherungsort meine Externe aus. Die nehm ich mit nach Hause, stöpsel sie an meinen Rechner und klicke in Steam auf wiederherstellen. So richtig?


----------



## TitaniaWD (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Dr_Lobster,

Wie die andere Mitglieder shon sagten, ist alles das bei Steam möglich. Hier findest du eine offzielle Steam-Anleitung dazu ( auf English):

Moving a Steam Installation and Games - General Troubleshooting - Knowledge Base - Steam Support

lg
Titania_WD


----------



## drebbin (6. Oktober 2016)

Wo du das Spiel installiert ist egal, der Rest ist richtig.


----------

